# Murano/Altima engine mods question



## Guest (Apr 20, 2003)

I just bought a '03 Murano about 30 minutes ago . The engine (I believe) is the same as the Nissan Altima's, 3.5 V-6. 

I know this is a new model for 2003, but I was wondering if Nissan would have made many changes to the engine for the Murano. I'm hoping that the engine mods for the Alty would be the same for the Murano.

Anyone? 

BTW, I have a Supercharged GTP, slightly modded  and I found the Murano fun to drive. You can't feel the trany shifting on this thing- ulta smooth. And Car & Driver managed a 0-60mph in 7.5 seconds. Not to bad for a 4000 lb beast. 

TIA,
Orlando


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i doubt the mods would fit since they are a different chassis car but i may be wrong


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2003)

Sorry to bring back to old post. But im trying to figure out the same thing. If both the Murano and Altima are FWD and have the same chasis. Wouldnt the mods be the same??


I also have a GTP Orlando

Peace
Steven


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

03-Murano said:


> *I just bought a '03 Murano about 30 minutes ago . The engine (I believe) is the same as the Nissan Altima's, 3.5 V-6.
> 
> I know this is a new model for 2003, but I was wondering if Nissan would have made many changes to the engine for the Murano. I'm hoping that the engine mods for the Alty would be the same for the Murano.*


Congrats on the purchase...you should be the guinea pig and try out parts from the Altima for your Murano. Check out the list of mods here.


----------

